# what am I looking at here???



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey all milled a yucky log a bit ago, it's owner said it was sugar maple but I didn't see any leaves. There was some decent wood in the yuck but when I looked at the pictures of sugar maple none of the pictures looked anything like the grain on this. I don't know if this is some type of figure or if it's the natural grain or what but thought Id post and see what you all think. It appears to occur just in the sap wood but even in the sap wood it isnt consistant but I might be wrong because the majority of the yuck was in the heartwood so it might just be tough to see. What do you all think it is?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sycamore.



.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Sycamore.
> 
> 
> 
> .


+1. It sure looks like Sycamore. Lets give TT a:



















 







.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

sorry should have posted end grain and bark shots... anyone else see alfred hitchcocks profile in that endgrain?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> +1. It sure looks like Sycamore. Lets give TT a:


I want to know who 'Lets' is. Who is 'Lets'?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

That bark looks like maple. Maple does get fleck like that, but usually not that pronounced. Sycamore certainly has bolder fleck than maple but I have never seen bark like that on sycamore.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Most likely sycamore. The bark on a syc looks like that on near the bottom. I flakes off leaving the mottled look we all are used to.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe there is more than one kind of sycamore. I also have never seen bark like that on any sycamore tree.

G


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL @ Alfred.

I'm taking you didn't fell the tree and burr all the branches - that would have been a dead givaway for tree-id.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Heres a pic of a syc with the heavy bark intact


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah - it can have a heavy bark at the base. Mine does - it's a weakly sick looking sycamore overall but it's lower trunk is thick, stout and not papering. . . that begins a few feet off the ground - 4 or 5.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't mean to sound as though I was guessing so let me rephrase it. I am 100% certain it's Sycamore. 




.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> I didn't mean to sound as though I was guessing so let me rephrase it. I am 100% certain it's Sycamore.
> 
> .


Lol +1... first and last Picts of the OP are pretty obviously sycamore...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol sycamore it is! thanks guys:notworthy: knew there was something didnt quite feel right about sugar maple


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lets say it's Sycamore.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Lets say it's Sycamore.
> .


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

